# Armstrong gets off and walks, shock!



## Globalti (13 Aug 2008)

A nice little 100 mile race at altitude:

http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/763/92/


----------



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

REally good link that and story !


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Aug 2008)

Is it just me that thinks it looks rather silly when their legs are spinning and they're hardly going faster (if at all) than the walking spectators??

Got some strength and stamina though, those guys - those hills looked like real killers!!!


----------



## Globalti (13 Aug 2008)

"The 100-mile race ranges from 10,200 feet elevation to 12,600 feet." 

I think they can be forgiven for walking a few yards!


----------



## maurice (13 Aug 2008)

That was a pretty good watch, thanks!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Aug 2008)

I enjoyed the video and it shows that, even out of training, Armstrong is still a force to reckon with on a bike. However I see he still ues those horrible (to me) black socks inside his cycling shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Globalti (14 Aug 2008)

Yes, it would have been interesting to have seen the same race a couple of recovery weeks after Armstrong's last Tour...

The final scene where he inarticulately failed to absolve himself was a little sad, I thought.


----------



## kennykool (14 Aug 2008)

Great Link Rigid. really enjoyed that.

Nice Livestrong gear being flexed by Lance....picked some of that up when I was in NYC at New Year. I'm a sucker for anything Lance is involved with!!!


----------



## spandex (14 Aug 2008)

That was good to see thanks for posting it.


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Aug 2008)

out of train ing who said he is out of training


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

kennykool said:


> I'm a sucker for anything Lance is involved with!!!



Say no more! Nudge nudge . . . ! 

I'm just a fan, though!


----------



## yenrod (14 Aug 2008)

I remember Dave Wiens & Susan De-Mattei from when I used to MTB...god they where good days...i'll have to sort myself out with a MTB again - a Hardtail i think there called now but with no front suspention I reckon they're too heavy - 3lbs for for not much use.

Big tyres will do me.

Fellow 'old' friends are of teh same thoughts though if you were hitting big time mountains, regualre then they'll payoff


----------



## Renard (14 Aug 2008)

The thing is because so many have full suspension the trails have evolved with them. Even with 100mm travel up front I ave to take the chicken run sometimes!


----------



## yenrod (14 Aug 2008)

Maybe im too much old school Ivan !


----------



## Globalti (15 Aug 2008)

What is this suspension you write about?


----------



## maurice (15 Aug 2008)

Only 100mm, at one end? What is this, 1996?


----------



## mr Mag00 (5 Sep 2008)

> 3lbs for for not much use.


what a strange thought, i suggest you go ride one


----------



## Globalti (6 Sep 2008)

I've borrowed suspension bikes from friends in my MTB club and hated the bouncy feeling. They weigh too much and are always needing repairs to the bushes and shocks because the design constraints mean that the pivots and springs/shock absorbers are placed in positions of enormous stress and wear out fast, unlike on the back of a traditional motorbike where the springs and shocks formed the seatstays and were relatively unstressed.

On top of all this, I recently raced one of our club's downhill aces on his full bounce monster. I was riding my titanium hardtail with a SID fork and we blasted down a rocky half mile of track in the Pennines. I was expecting him to pass me easily but when we reached the bottom he was still behind, rather shocked that he hadn't been able to beat me. Not meaning to boast or anything but it's as much about staying light and picking a course as it is about sitting down and just riding over everything.


----------



## simonali (8 Sep 2008)

You have Rock Shox? Go change your username immediately!

Good link btw, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2008)

Yeah, to Bouncy Raider perhaps?

Where in Wilts are you? My family is from Salisbury.


----------

